# Thank you My Patriot Supply



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

I need to let everyone know how great our board sponsor is. A few months ago, I did a small test order with My Patriot Supply, and it was a great experience - super selection, great customer service. Since I'm in Canada, my order was a little challenging for Matt, but he was a champ. Fast forward to 2 weeks ago. I was in need of some more Tattler lids. I'll admit, I shopped around, but My Patriot Supply's prices and shipping costs made it worth my while to order from them again, so I pressed send on the on-line order. Well, I think I sent them in to a panic. My order wasn't going to fit into the USPS small envelope and the shipping was going to be a problem. What to do? A creative solution was in order to save me over $20 in shipping. Could they take the lids out of the boxes and ship them in the padded envelope? They could indeed! My lids arrived today, completely intact, and Matt had thoughtfully put all the rubber seals in resealable baggies. He really went above and beyond. It took alot of emails and personal attention, but My Patriot Supply now has a devoted fan and a return customer, for sure. Canadian HT and S & P folks (and others, of course), give them a try! Thanks, My Patriot Supply! Awesome service!


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I second that! Matt is awesome to work with!


----------



## chupang (Nov 18, 2002)

yup,they are awesome.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, Matt is awesome!

Oh wait...  

You guys stop it before you give me a big head.

There is no great secret to providing good service. Just think about things from the perspective of the customer. I know my favorite places to shop is where they treat me like a person, not a dollar sign. I try to do the same for our customers.

Thank you to our friendly northern neighbor for the great review!


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

He is awesome for sure! I won't forget the people that helped us out when we needed it most!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've only ordered from MPS once, but I was really pleased with everything I ordered. It was packaged thoughtfully and shipped quickly, and he's great with emails too. The thing I liked best was the customizable seed bank - if you haven't checked it out I suggest you do. I was able to pick seeds to grow crops my family likes to eat, and that grow in my planting zone.


----------

